# when the picture on the camera is not seen well



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Kun minä aion valokuvata, ja zoomata jotta lähikuvan ottaa, mutta esine ei näe ihan hyvin, (sama kuin kun minulla on huono näkökyky ja näe ilman silmälasit), minkälainen sana voi käytetään?

"Esine on epäselvä!" (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Kun minä aion valokuvata, ja zoomata ottamaan lähikuvan, mutta kohde ei näy ihan hyvin, (ikään kuin kun minulla olisi huono näkökyky vaikka näen ilman silmälasejä), minkälaistä sanaa voi käyttää?
> 
> "Esine on epäselvä!" (?)



Voit sanoa,

_Kuva on epätarkka!_


----------



## Cold Breeze

Näkökyky is usually just _näkö. Silmälasejä _and _minkälaistä_ should be _silmälaseja _and _minkälaista (millaista)._


----------



## Gavril

Cold Breeze said:


> Näkökyky is usually just _näkö. Silmälasejä _and _minkälaistä_ should be _silmälaseja _and _minkälaista (millaista)._



Kiitos, minun pitää olla huolellisempi vokaalien kanssa.


----------

